# America or Europe



## CICLEY (Jul 22, 2004)

Can anyone help me find independent ratings for clinics in America and Europe? looking for similar information that can be obtained from the HFEA guide...

Thanks,looking for new hope...Cicley xx


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

There is a whole topic on people having treatment outside the UK. Here is a link.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,119.0.html

I have had one ICSI cycle in Spain and my understanding is that you have to approach each clinic for their statistics.

Good luck,
Almamay


----------

